# Smokin' in the Middle East



## uaesmoke (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

My name's Juan, and I'm an English teacher living in The UAE (in a small city about an hour and a half from Dubai). I'm originally from Southern California, but have been here in the Middle East for about 3 years. 

I have always loved to grill, but didn't get into smoking until a few years ago. One problem with living here is finding supplies. They have an ace hardware at the mall which sells grills and smokers, but American products are always really expensive. For example, I joined the group because I happened upon a forum for mini WSM's (stoked out of my mind to build one), and someone in the forum said that they got their Smokey Joe for about $35, but I got mine for 350 dirhams, which is the equivalent of about $95! 

I'm currently smoking in a Char-Griller 5050 duo gas and charcoal grill. Works okay, but it doesn't have a smoker box so it's really tough to control the heat. 

Looking forward to diving into the forums.


----------



## brooksy (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome Juan! Maybe you can get some locals eating some great smoked food and be the next food star!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Juan, welcome to the forum, is it getting hot over there yet?  glad you joined up.

Gary S


----------



## uaesmoke (Jun 5, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Welcome Juan! Maybe you can get some locals eating some great smoked food and be the next food star!!



My thoughts exactly Brooksy. It's not something that you see at all. The closest that you get to grilled/ smoked meat is the ribs at chili's inside of the mall (not much of an option, especially since they don't serve pork at restaurants out here, so no baby back ribs).


----------



## uaesmoke (Jun 5, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hello Juan, welcome to the forum, is it getting hot over there yet?  glad you joined up.
> 
> Gary S



Only for a couple of months during the summer Gary S. Before this, we lived in Vegas for a few years, and the heat is just like that. It's been getting up to about 115-120 degrees during the day.


----------

